# My new Lighter



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Just got this off of Ebay. its an 80 dollar lighter for under 20 its the lotus l230 lighter i think its really cool! maybe just me.

Brad


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

it's definitely shiny and pretty.... you'll have to test it for functionality tonight though.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

i just won it so when i get it ill test it


----------



## PhoenixPhlex (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks slick! Congrats!


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Congrats! Send us a pic of you using your new torch to light one of your smokes.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Those lighters have a real nice weight to them. I was checkign them out at my local tobacconist.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice find. Sounds like a good deal for $30.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

total with shipping came to 19.05 SWEET!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Very NICE!! I am going to have to start watching ebay for lighters again I see!!

-Matt-


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

to Darb - izzit ok if one drives a *inline *six or a *straight *six... ?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I am unfamiliar with Lotus lighters? Where are they made, Japan? Europe?


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> to Darb - izzit ok if one drives a *inline *six or a *straight *six... ?


i suppose Depends on the car though. i have a 1965 corvair corsa. i might consider it let me know what kind of car it is.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I am unfamiliar with Lotus lighters? Where are they made, Japan? Europe?


the are made by a british firm more famous for thier cars such as the elite or the newer elise


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

The lotus elise is my dream car. But that's beside the point. What's the model of that lotus? I did an ebay search for "lotus lighters" and I got either cheapo zippo knockoffs, or cheapy single flame torches with the lotus badge on them.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

its the L230 it was the only one i looked for another one too


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Brad, Nice lighter, I picked up a Colibri last year on E-Bay (another devil sight) for $ 25. After a year it Sucks. Started using my $ 5.00 dollar one and works great. Hows the Corvair doing, did you replace the Crashed one ?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Darb85 said:


> its the L230 it was the only one i looked for another one too


Awesome, thanks, I'll keep an eye out! Make sure you review it for us once you get it!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks like a nice lighter. I have seen a lot of horror stores on lighters that I am kind of shy about getting one. Let us know how that one turns out. 



Stacey


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

P-Town Smokes said:


> Hey Brad, Nice lighter, I picked up a Colibri last year on E-Bay (another devil sight) for $ 25. After a year it Sucks. Started using my $ 5.00 dollar one and works great. Hows the Corvair doing, did you replace the Crashed one ?


yeah i did replace the crashed one with another 1965 corsa very similar to the first one did the suspension front and back and now im working on the brakes. putting discs on the front.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I have looked for a Lotus lighter a few times over the years. I hadn't seen any, so I guess it was the right search at the right time. 
Nice Find!


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Darb85 said:


> i suppose Depends on the car though. i have a 1965 corvair corsa. i might consider it let me know what kind of car it is.


Darb - *inline* is in the porsche 911 *straight* would be in the jeep...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> The lotus elise is my dream car.


What an Oompa Loompa and a rich hairdresser? Nice combo Illuminatus, nice combo. Well, in the UK the elise is a posh hairdressers car....


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Hahaha... Round here they're a nice sports car lumpy, cuz they're not common here, like over there. Unfortunately, c*nts such as yourself are still a dime a dozen here :r!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey, I never claimed I wasn't cheap... In fact I'm sure my girlfriend will attest to my being pretty cheap when it comes to dates... :r


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Hey, I never claimed I wasn't cheap... In fact I'm sure my girlfriend will attest to my being pretty cheap when it comes to dates... :r


:r, going dutch at the local McDonald's? And get on AIM, ya bastage!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> Darb - *inline* is in the porsche 911 *straight* would be in the jeep...


i was under the impression that the porsche had a flat six? but yeah definatly that would be in and i like jeeps so ill let you be a real man


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> Hey, I never claimed I wasn't cheap... In fact I'm sure my girlfriend will attest to my being pretty cheap when it comes to dates... :r


Luckily my girlfriend's as cheap as i am, so it works out. She also found it in herself to understand when i brought my brother out to a nicer resturant than i brought her to (his first time in Atlanta).... but then again, that meal was on the parents.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

So ya, Old thread but Im still using this Lighter almost 2 years later, it works great and I have had zero issues with it at all.

So look one up if ya are looking for one.

Brad


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Darb85 said:


> So ya, Old thread but Im still using this Lighter almost 2 years later, it works great and I have had zero issues with it at all.
> 
> So look one up if ya are looking for one.
> 
> Brad


Good to hear. I have a Lotus as well. Very nice lighter in my opinion.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey has anyone have or had Xikar Lighters? They are supposed to be good?

Presbo :ss


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice lighter. Grats....:tu


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Presbo said:


> Hey has anyone have or had Xikar Lighters? They are supposed to be good?
> 
> Presbo :ss


Their are a few reviews I believe just do a seach and you should find something.


----------



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

illuminatus said:


> The lotus elise is my dream car. But that's beside the point. What's the model of that lotus? I did an ebay search for "lotus lighters" and I got either cheapo zippo knockoffs, or cheapy single flame torches with the lotus badge on them.


Not the official website, but certainly every make and model:

http://www.elighters.com/lotus-lighters.html

I know this is a bit off-topic, but since I couldn't afford a Lotus Elise, a couple of years ago, I settled for the closest thing I could afford. A Toyota Matrix XRS with the VVTL-i engine, which is the same engine they put in the Elise. Hell of a fun car. Rather ironic the topic comes up now. 48 hours ago, I totaled my Matrix on the freeway. First time I've ever been in an accident. Thankfully no one was injured (I don't even have a bruise, amazing safety design).

They only made the XRS with that engine for four years. I'm really gonna miss that car.

- Garilla


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

Presbo said:


> Hey has anyone have or had Xikar Lighters? They are supposed to be good?
> 
> Presbo :ss


I've got both the Xikar Element and Executive.

I've only had them for about 2 months but I have not had a bad experience with either of them. And Xikar has a lifetime warranty on their lighters just as they do their cutters. My only complaint was that the Element didn't come with a leather case like the Executive did.

I paid $15 for the Executive on CBid and I picked up the Element for $30 (Cheapest Site I found) here:
http://www.knifesite.com/Xikar-Knives-s/93.htm

The element is a really nice lighter, double torch, fuel level window, and fires up first try every time.

Jeff


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanx Jeff I think that I'll pick one of these up and give it a try.:tu

Dan


----------

